# Cycle Truck Information



## Hardav (Sep 26, 2022)

Hello, thank you for the add to the Cabe. I got a Cycle Truck as a gift a few days ago and would appreciate any information you can give me on it. I was told that it is a 1967 model and it was the last year they were made. It appears to be complete except for chain guard. The front stand will not fully engage because the wood platform under the basket interferes. Did Schwinn place a wood base under the basket. The serial number is on the rear frame and it is BC39405. I was told they believe it is an original paint bike. Thanks.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 26, 2022)

Basket supports may not be connected correctly or the bushings may be off the drop stand pivots it sounds like. I'm not sure if I'd want the wood under or inside the basket.
Yeah, paint looks original for a 67 with that crumby flakey top coat.


----------



## Hardav (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks. Haven’t done anything to it until I determine what is correct. I want to restore it but hate to get rid of original paint. Also would like to remove wood unless I find out it is original.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes it is a 67 CT2 (large basket). B = February, C = 67 stamping and the last year made. I believe mine is a BC also, just not in front of me at the moment. Yours is in a lot better shape then mine and looks to be very OG. Just missing the chainguard and some lock washers for the rear axle.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 26, 2022)

Hardav said:


> Hello, thank you for the add to the Cabe. I got a Cycle Truck as a gift a few days ago and would appreciate any information you can give me on it. I was told that it is a 1967 model and it was the last year they were made. It appears to be complete except for chain guard. The front stand will not fully engage because the wood platform under the basket interferes. Did Schwinn place a wood base under the basket. The serial number is on the rear frame and it is BC39405. I was told they believe it is an original paint bike. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1701884
> 
> ...



Very nice solid example of an original cycle truck and even has the correct seat which goes missing often.  Plus being a CT large basket model makes it a tad cooler in my opinion.  Congrats on the score!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 26, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Greg Kozak (Sep 26, 2022)

I believe plywood shelfs were original equipment.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 26, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Very nice solid example of an original cycle truck and even has the correct seat which goes missing often.  Plus being a CT large basket model makes it a tad cooler in my opinion.  Congrats on the score!



I have to agree, this is just the way I'd like to find a Cycle Truck in the wild! Would just want to give the chrome a clean up, a few little tweaks, find a chain guard, and customize the eyesore of a name plate.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 26, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I have to agree, this is just the way I'd like to find a Cycle Truck in the wild! Would just want to give the chrome a clean up, a few little tweaks, find a chain guard, and customize the eyesore of a name plate.



Im up in the air on the name plate....if it was mine and that was found to be original to it and the store, ide leave it but if its some later add on Ide fix it.  Maybe...Lol


----------



## sworley (Sep 26, 2022)

Welcome! Very cool find and I love your intentions to keep it original, paint and all. One heck of a find there, sir.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 26, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Im up in the air on the name plate....if it was mine and that was found to be original to it and the store, ide leave it but if its some later add on Ide fix it.  Maybe...Lol



The partial option I didn't mention was fabricating a new custom one to fit. As always, preserve what you can, especially when it unbolts!


----------



## Hardav (Sep 26, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Yes it is a 67 CT2 (large basket). B = February, C = 67 stamping and the last year made. I believe mine is a BC also, just not in front of me at the moment. Yours is in a lot better shape then mine and looks to be very OG. Just missing the chainguard and some lock washers for the rear axle.



Thanks Rusty for the info.


----------



## Hardav (Sep 26, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Very nice solid example of an original cycle truck and even has the correct seat which goes missing often.  Plus being a CT large basket model makes it a tad cooler in my opinion.  Congrats on the score!



Thanks!


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 26, 2022)

Looks like the 67 catalog shows a  wood base under basket. Great  score and great bike.!


----------



## Hardav (Sep 26, 2022)

Great information from everyone. I agree on the nameplate. I hope to put better graphics on it and try to make it look vintage to fit the bike, along with the chainguard when I find one.. With a little elbow grease and removing the stickers, I believe it is too nice of a survivor to restore.


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 26, 2022)

Heavy patina faded red CT gaurd on ebay now.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/325229928181?campid=5335809022


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Sep 26, 2022)

My Cycle Truck has the wood under the basket too.
On chain guard says Schwinn Cycle Truck.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 26, 2022)

Ditto on the wood base...


----------



## Hardav (Sep 26, 2022)

Giraffe Rider said:


> My Cycle Truck has the wood under the basket too.
> On chain guard says Schwinn Cycle Truck.
> 
> View attachment 1702113



Thanks for the pic. Love it!


----------



## MachuPicchu (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes, wood was original spec, and below the basket...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Im up in the air on the name plate....if it was mine and that was found to be original to it and the store, ide leave it but if its some later add on Ide fix it.  Maybe...Lol



I agree Chris, leave as is. Cool looking cycle truck.. RideOn.


----------



## ricobike (Oct 6, 2022)

It looks like your stand isn't working because your fork is bent forward.  It can be bent back with a fork jack.


----------

